# Changing smoking habits.



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I read an interesting article on the web that said more teens now smoke marijuana than smoke tobacco. I guess the antis are celebrating how well they have protected our youth. It is sad that as tobacco is vilified, dope is accepted.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I agree. Would the world not be a better place if we could just get teens to sit down, chill out and enjoy a pipe or a puro? I think many of society's problems and indeed family issues could be solved if this was so. Alas, that would be considered enabling our youth.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Changing habits, enabling the youth and the general down turn of society, at least in the US seems to occur more as Political Correctness increases. Of course, parents with no time for their children shoulder the blame, too. 

I was brought up with the idea that if I do something wrong, corporal punish would be involved. Can not even remember the number of times I had to choose the switch or belt used on my backside.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

I am most certainly not a proponent of corporal punishment for children or teenagers, and since it's illegal to hit your child at all during those stages, I am satisfied that it won't pop up again. Sadly, some people seem to think that once they reach 18 you can hit them again and ... that adds another law to being broken, not less a law.

In any case, it's not the parents or what not that are the problem, it's the schools and the norms of the generation based on popularity and society.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me. Unfortunately, they're also getting their hands on other things a lot worse than tobacco or marijuana.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think that teens should be smoking at all; their lungs aren't fully formed yet, and they can do severe damage. That said, I'm amazed that people still get upset about marijuana.


----------



## Enrique1780 (Jan 25, 2010)

MarkC said:


> That said, I'm amazed that people still get upset about marijuana.


 Can't argue with you there.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

That makes sense. When you illegalize both marijuana and tobacco for a teen, the risk involved in using either is the same. It makes logical sense (from the standpoint of a rebellious teen who dislikes authority and wants to show their friends that they are "cool") to opt for the option that has the most "benefit" (smoking cigarettes makes you look cool, smoking weed makes you look cool and gets you high). Again, this is my paraphrase from a teen perspective (or at least what mine would have been at that age).

btw Fuzzy, I was brought up the same way :clap2:


----------



## Jack Howard (May 26, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I'm amazed that people still get upset about marijuana.


I'm not bothered by people smoking marijuana. I'll smoke what I want and leave others to do the same. I get a kick out of the fact that marijuana is becoming more socially acceptable while tobacco becomes less, even though the health risks are similar. I've known hard-core anti-tobacco folks who are also pro-marijuana legalization.

Once again, I'm left wishing critical thinking was taught to school children.


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Jack Howard said:


> I'm not bothered by people smoking marijuana. I'll smoke what I want and leave others to do the same. I get a kick out of the fact that marijuana is becoming more socially acceptable while tobacco becomes less, even though the health risks are similar. I've known hard-core anti-tobacco folks who are also pro-marijuana legalization.
> 
> Once again, I'm left wishing critical thinking was taught to school children.


That is a very good point. Tobacco is the debil, but marijuana has its praises sung and should be legalized (I couldn't care less if it is made legal). I was always taught (not 100% sure if it is true) that smoking 1 joint with marijuana is the health risk equivalent of smoking 5 cigarettes.


----------



## kbiv (Jul 30, 2010)

Not to derail this into an argument, but some states probably have different legal definitions as far as corporal punishment. Mine allows it up to 18, for disciplinary reasons. I'm not saying someone will scream foul, but the law allows it in some instances.
per the Texas Penal Code:
Sec. 9.61. PARENT-CHILD. (a) The use of force, but not deadly force, against a child younger than 18 years is justified:

(1) if the actor is the child's parent or stepparent or is acting in loco parentis to the child; and

(2) when and to the degree the actor reasonably believes the force is necessary to discipline the child or to safeguard or promote his welfare.

Like I said, I'm not looking for an argument, just wanted you to know that some places allow it. In your state, you may not be allowed to use it. 
As far as the original point, some of the most outspoken anti-smokers I have known were the biggest potheads. By using tobacco, I was supporting the establishment and paying taxes. Their claim was that since weed was "organic" and done by "small businessmen" it was a more pure substance that helped the local economy. Of course, since I was smoking Dorals and GPC's at the time, and springing for Marlboro's, well, they may had had a point. Either way, always fun to argue with the baked!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I spank my kids when it is needed, I do smoke cigars, but I don't smoke pot. Never thought any of those three things I do or don't do would make me a bad person instead of a good person.  How our country views what is right and what is wrong is "on tilt" imho.

BTW, I don't judge people for smoking pot, and I don't judge people who won't smoke cigars and accordingly I don't judge people who choose not to spank their children...I don't do those things because I believe all adults have the freedom to choose, within the law, what is right for them as well as what is wrong for them.

On the very outside of relevant, it is my humble opinion that corporal punishment is a sinister and politically correct phrase that doesn't accurately describe what I do when I provide instant correction to one of my children for doing something serious and blatantly ill-advised. I have spanked my son on several occasions throughout his first 8 years and for whatever reason I am still his favorite person in the whole entire world and for every spanking I have given him I have probably given him 100 hugs...if that makes me a terrible father then I will accept my blue ribbon.


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

It seems like when I was growing up I received alot of spankings and would often tell my parents I love the belt..... I want to marry the belt. Now that I am grown, we reflect on that and laugh. Anyway definitely don't think that spanking your child is too over the top.... respect those that don't but sometimes that is the only way to let them know you mean business. Usually find when timeout is used, the behavior that I am trying to change is repeated. 

I agree that society has continued to think more negatively of tobacco which is legal than marijuana which is illegal. Haven't figured that one out yet.


----------

